# VERY LOUD "TWANG" WHEN TURNING



## dg_1983 (Jul 14, 2006)

HELP!

I'm getting a very loud springy twanging noise from my front right wheel when turning, any ideas what it could be? and if its expensivE!?!1


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If this is just at parking speeds when first moving off after the car has been sat for a while, it *could* be just the springs settling. It's been mentioned a few times on here and that's the general consensus.

I would definitely get it checked out though, just in case.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

It will be a broken spring, quite a common problem..... you will need to change them in pairs (recommended). You might also want to think about buying a lowering spring kit from Eibach or the like as this will be cheaper than buying springs from the stealers. :wink:


----------



## dg_1983 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

Any idea how much the lower springs will cost?


----------



## dg_1983 (Jul 14, 2006)

oh, and is it ok to drive on?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It can also be a seized top mount bearing. The spring winds up as the wheels are turned and suddenly releases with a twang and slips in the top cup spring retainer. Check by getting someone to turn the steering wheel from lock to lock whilst you look up inside the wheel arch - you should see the spring top cup retainer turn with the strut but if it isn't moving then that's the reason. If it's a broken spring you'll spot that too.

A new bearing costs about Â£5.67 but you've got to take the strut off or at least compress the spring enough to pull the top mount clear of the body. New nuts are required too but they are only cheap. The labour is the most expensive thing - especially if it's the spring and you need to take both sides apart. Probably a couple of man-hours.

As for driving it shouldn't be too much of a problem apart from a residual pull to one side perhaps depending on where the spring settles. If the spring is broken then your suspension may have dropped somewhat.


----------



## dg_1983 (Jul 14, 2006)

"The spring winds up as the wheels are turned and suddenly releases with a twang "

This sounds exactly what the problem may be. Ill check under the wheel arch asap!

Labour shouldnt be too much of a problem, got a good friend of a mechanic!

Many Thanks


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I would try to keep the mileage to a minimum if it is a broken front spring. A front spring broke on the wifes Golt 1.8T at christmas (same as TT) on inspection, the rust proofing / underseal was damaged as the spring had started to cut through, this was only after less than a mile.


----------



## Kilted (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a spring break a couple of months ago.

Same sound as you had, most garages will replace springs easily all the really need are compression tolls to squeeze teh spring so that it can be fitted. They will have to change both springs to even the car up. I would get it checked out pretty quickly as if the spring ahs gone there is a real danger that the whole suspension at that side could fail


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

fantastic!!! i only came on tonight to put up a post about this!! had it yesterday  rang my mechanic mate and he suggested the same, my springs havent snapped, so looks like im just looking at the bearing, and hopefully they will do the labour cheap for me.

yet again the Forum helps out


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

my spring has snapped 

good reason to get a lowering kit tho!!


----------

